# Circa 1953 Hetchins Experto Crede



## comet (Oct 8, 2021)

I recently got this bike. Kind of a holy grail bike. I’ve got it up to an 8 speed but still need to tweak the Benelux derailleur to get the biggest ring of the cluster. 
frame and fork Reynolds 531
Stronglight cranks
Simplex chainrings 
Cyclo champion du monde pedals 
Malachi brakes
Benelux derailuers
Cyclo bar end shifters 
FB hubs
Strada (I think) seatpot
Brooks B17
King of the road bell
I don’t know what the headset, toe clips, stem and handlebars are. Any help would be appreciated. Enjoy the pics


----------



## bikerbluz (Oct 9, 2021)

_Holy wow!_


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 9, 2021)

Love the brilliant stays. I have a later Magnum Opus but someday want to find a ‘50s-‘60s MO. V/r Shawn


----------



## dubsey55 (Oct 9, 2021)

Awesome grail bike with super cool components everywhere!   Handlebar stem LOOKS to me like 30s high end raleigh,  (RRA, Golden Arrow), etc.  Toe clips even earlier.  Track bars.  Great bike, love it,,,,


----------



## PfishB (Oct 11, 2021)

Very, very nice.  This model or a variant with vibrant stays is also a grail bike for me.  They're out there, but so far the one in my size has been elusive.  Waiting is...  🙂


----------



## dave429 (Oct 11, 2021)

Beautiful bike! Lots of wonderful intricate details.


----------



## slowride (Oct 12, 2021)

Absolutely gorgeous! Congratulations!


----------

